# New live moss vines from Petco.



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

So I was working yesterday and a new package came in.

Petco has just put out 14" bendable vines that are covered in java moss. They can be grown emerged or immersed and are only $3.99! That's a really competitive price considering the amount of moss that's on it and the work it takes to mount it onto the vine.

I was looking for them on the net but nothing yet. I'll pick some up on my next paycheck and post some pictures.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Best frogging product of the last 6 months, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

All this talk I want to see the pix lol.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I got a cousin that works there and seeing if he has them in stock.

Who are they made by?


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

link?????????????????????


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> I got a cousin that works there and seeing if he has them in stock.
> 
> Who are they made by?


Its actually patent pending by petco.

I'll snap some photos at work today. You froggers sure are impatient!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im stopping by petco in a bit they better be cool! ;p


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

They do have some in the fish tanks, trying to find out if they sell it in a package


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Heres a pic


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> They do have some in the fish tanks, trying to find out if they sell it in a package



Its individually sold. What kind of package were you thinking about. Petco doesn't really do deals or bulk buy discounts. :/


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Think he was hoping that it was sold packaged out of fish tank. So would be contaminent free. I dont think i would buy if sold out of a community fish tank, but i will be going tommoro to see if they have this.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

That's what I was asking. Hoping it doesn't come out of a fish tank


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, thats the only place the stores will be able to keep it. You can ask to special order a batch in and specify that they don't place it in the tanks. I was tempted to buy them all when I saw them come in but I didn't have the space and money. I'm sure a bleach dip and a month to grow out and green up would do the job.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Now it makes sense because I was wondering how they were going to package that moss.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

the petco in union square nyc had these. They were in their plant tank. Im going to give these a shot. Why not?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

just make sure to bleach soak it and keep it really moist while you transition it to growing emersed. Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Helped a customer the other day and he happened to find out about the product because of this thread. How ironic!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I treated mine in a 5% bleach solution and put them in the tank. I bought 4 and only used 2. they seem to be doing well. The vines dont hold as much moisture as I would like but It is nice to see some vines. They seem to be greening up well. Id like to try an experiment where I lay them on moist spag. I want to see if it will spread from there.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

WeeNe858 said:


> Helped a customer the other day and he happened to find out about the product because of this thread. How ironic!


A member, I assume?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

epiphytes etc. said:


> A member, I assume?


Yeah, I asked if he was a member of any forums and he said this one.



@ mordoria. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

The vines are 16"


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I dont know why the photos diddent post on the last one. Heres one of the vines.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

did you do a bleach treatment before putting it in?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

bsr8129 said:


> did you do a bleach treatment before putting it in?


It was in an earlier post:



mordoria said:


> I treated mine in a 5% bleach solution and put them in the tank.


----------



## herpin1579 (Mar 12, 2011)

The petco by me sells big tubs of java for like $5


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Saw those! Didn't even think about using it in a viv. 

If I keep them in my newt tank then do the bleach wash when I'm ready for them in my viv. Will I have anything to worry about?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bleach dip it as you go in between tanks.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought a few a couple of weeks ago. They are pretty cool. I just bleached them and put them in my tank. They are working out great! They look cool also.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Does colorsafe fragrance free bleach have the same sanatizing effect? (its what I have at home.)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah man those are really cool! 
I have to make a trip to Petco... *crosses fingers*


----------

